# same IP address



## REDDOG309 (May 28, 2014)

theCaptn'
Griffith
AzzA

I mean same postal code, 
at least AzzA is the only one of them that is honest with himself.......


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> theCaptn'
> Griffith
> AzzA
> 
> ...



meltdown pending......stayed tuned for a really really really old zulu male failure version of



www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

i pledge a box of kleenex and $10 to help red save up for an elite membership, because according to him he isnt a pathetic leach like azza....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 28, 2014)

thank you houseboy, will you have to ask your wife for the ten dollars or will you blow a homeless guy to get it......


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> thank you houseboy, will you have to ask your wife for the ten dollars or will you blow a homeless guy to get it......



see.....u have options and still u cant afford the membership.......its not much dude.....you broke assed old fool


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksSPZTZES0


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'll donate a dollar to this cause.  Maybe once that jew Prince is rich enough he'll bring the like button back.



appreciated, reddog needs all the help he can get

this is him on a GOLF forum....



REDDOG309 said:


> reddog309
> 
> 
> 499 Posts
> ...


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

http://66.70.125.43/forums/t/172340.aspx

reddogs razor wit in action....


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

reddog is good.....


reddog309 











Level 
92

Tier 
Legend

Average Score 
68.86





Status 

Offline Offline 


Member Since 

Jun 2012 


Career Earnings 

$9.37 


Friends 

201


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

Activity View all 


21 May 

reddog309 purchased the Callaway Hex Chrome+ Ball (L45+/Legend+) in the Pro Shop.  



21 May 

reddog309 saved a new replay on Bethpage Black, hole 3 from 18 feet  



21 May 

reddog309 holed a shot from 10.24 yards.  



19 May 

reddog309 holed a shot from 13.43 yards.  



19 May 

reddog309 made an eagle on hole #2


^ what a fucken thrilling exciting life.......

he keeps buying balls in the proshop cause he lost his.....????


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 28, 2014)

Yup I play an online golf video game, whats your point houseboy? that you know how to use google. just get the kids bathed and make the lunches.....


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Yup I play an online golf video game, whats your point houseboy? that you know how to use google. just get the kids bathed and make the lunches.....



u also play online gym guy, pity both are fake........

kids bathing comments are bordering on obsessive......the local boys in blue really need to get u on their list.....pedo....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 28, 2014)

wash, rinse, repeat, right daddy?........


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> wash, rinse, repeat, right daddy?........



incontinence is rough at ur age huh?


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

wake up you old cunt, its too early for a poppy nap! slow arsed replys....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 28, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> not everyone is sitting around the kitchen table having coffee waiting for the kids to get off the bus.....



ya dumb cunt......


----------



## charley (May 28, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'll donate a dollar to this cause.  Maybe once that jew Prince is rich enough he'll bring the like button back.




.....This is what fucked up AG, that's why it's so slow , ASF has more folks[members] online than IM.....     [really sad]


----------



## heckler7 (May 28, 2014)

charley said:


> .....This is what fucked up AG, that's why it's so slow , ASF has more folks[members] online than IM.....     [really sad]


not really ASF is only 2 years old, this place is over ten years old so there are a lot of members who dont log on anymore. Almost all of ASF members are from here, and the new members are too busy crying over their unjerked vaginas and patting each other on the shoulder. just sayn


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2014)

ASF is full of high school kids.......its so gay sometimes i could swear some people there actually lift.....


----------



## Tbjeff (May 28, 2014)

Griffith said:


> ASF is full of high school kids.......its so gay sometimes i could swear some people there actually lift.....



At least I graduated! And for the record, I enjoy ag over the pit any day. It seems to be the same boring ass melt down bullshit every day.


----------



## heckler7 (May 28, 2014)

^^^ Jeff knows


----------



## Watson (May 29, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> At least I graduated! And for the record, I enjoy ag over the pit any day. It seems to be the same boring ass melt down bullshit every day.



i didnt realise was talking to you, but thanks for letting me know.........


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> theCaptn'
> Griffith
> AzzA
> 
> ...



Were all in different states


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> ^^^ Jeff knows



Jeff and I like to fuck!


----------



## Tbjeff (May 31, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Jeff and I like to fuck!









DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## futureMrO (May 31, 2014)

reddog is custom's sober gimmick account


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 31, 2014)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------

